# Pinion Wood



## dognobbler (Sep 18, 2012)

I haven't used this wood yet. Has anyone spun it up?


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

dognobbler said:


> I haven't used this wood yet. Has anyone spun it up?


no never heard of it but:no::no:
got pics?????
like to see it:yes::yes:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

The best picture I have found so far. It seems this wood is used mostly for burning.

http://www.jacksonshg.com/fireplace/pinion-wood.html


----------



## dognobbler (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't have any just seen that Lowes are selling some for fire pits etc and ease wondering if it was worth while getting some and spinning it on the lathe.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*depends on how you spell it*

Pinion Pine or Pinon Pine or Pinyon Pine:
http://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=ytff1-tyc7&p=pinon pine&type=

Nope, never heard of it before this thread got posted. :blink:


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Only thing I've ever seen it used for was firewood or incense.


----------

